# Data card Huawei E303C or Huawei E3131



## coolarindam (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys i am really confused over purchasing a data card,its Data card Huawei E303C or Huawei E3131?
Iread all good reviews about Huawei E303C but do it support x Diversity boosts up that is Receive Diversity,please help.thanks


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 22, 2012)

EVEN i want to buy one of this ... pls help


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 22, 2012)

go for E3131B (Huawei) . if u want to buy goto Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com  

Huawei E3131B Data Card: Flipkart.com


----------

